# The Pyramidal tomb of William Mackenzie in Liverpool



## editor (Jun 24, 2013)

I saw this when I was up in Liverpool and wrote a little feature about it: http://www.urban75.org/blog/the-curious-pyramidal-tomb-of-william-mackenzie-in-liverpool/

Pyramidal tomb ?


----------



## JimW (Jun 24, 2013)

Does that mean his shroud still has a sharp crease even after all these years?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 24, 2013)

Right next to my old Uni library


----------



## xes (Jun 24, 2013)

aliens built it, fakt.


----------



## longdog (Jun 26, 2013)

I'll see your Liverpool tomb and raise you the pyramidal Darnley Mausoleum near Cobham in Kent.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 26, 2013)

That security fence really finishes off the whole look nicely there.


----------



## longdog (Jun 27, 2013)

It was derelict for four decades and played host to dope smokers from many miles around who got the blame for the state of the place. The powers that be said we they were responsible for the collapse of the floor through arson but the truth was it collapsed on its own and had had nothing to do with us them.

Now it's been restored and nobody is allowed in.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 27, 2013)

sojourner said:


> Right next to my old Uni library



...and the Haigh. Good times!


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 21, 2013)

Blates loaded with masonic symbolism


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 6, 2013)

editor said:


> Pyramidal tomb ?



Making plans for a modest little place for posterity on the Via Antica Frigus Portum?


----------

